# R36 FSI in Mk3?



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

I just wanted to pop my head in here and get some ideas on how I can get an R36 motor running in my mk3. I know there are guys running 24v's on 12v management. Can this be applied here too? 
Please enlighten me 

maybe going into this? 









With....


----------



## dogyouare (Aug 10, 2009)

someone already did this. use everything from the doner with o2a with vr6 sub with vr6 control arm, and use the vr6 axle. GL


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

Yeah ERD put one in a Corrado, and I'm sure he's still running the FSI management. The thread is in this forum somewhere :thumbup:


----------



## LowLife (Jun 30, 2005)

This will be wild. Is that thing going to fit?


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

It fits, bolts up the o2a too


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

hopefully you'll have a diff in the 02A to hold down the 300 horse


good luck, take pics if you can!!


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

No 'regular' management will run the FSI stuff. The 'easiest' thing might be to get a short runner made with fuel rail/injector bungs and then run it on standalone.


----------



## Bearvr6 (Feb 19, 2008)

*I Kill Honda's For Fun!!*

If you change your mind you can still sale it to me :laugh: :beer:


----------



## Urwrstntmare (Feb 22, 2011)

Alike minds think the same! 

http://www.dtafast.co.uk/S_80_PRO.htm


----------



## CorrieG60 (Jan 18, 2004)

No need to run aftermarket Ecu's anymore.. 
There are already a couple of people who can modify the excisting wiring loom and recode the ECU so you can run it as 'stand-alone' in virtually any car.. 
I'm currently building a TFSI in a Corrado, still running the factory fuelpump and clock-work. But will be using the FSI fuel injection(having the wiring loom and ECU done by someone I know).


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

CorrieG60 said:


> No need to run aftermarket Ecu's anymore..
> There are already a couple of people who can modify the excisting wiring loom and recode the ECU so you can run it as 'stand-alone' in virtually any car..
> I'm currently building a TFSI in a Corrado, still running the factory fuelpump and clock-work. But will be using the FSI fuel injection(having the wiring loom and ECU done by someone I know).


 Please elaborate, haven't heard that the ECU has been cracked.


----------



## Urwrstntmare (Feb 22, 2011)

ps2375 said:


> Please elaborate, haven't heard that the ECU has been cracked.


 Yes.......please do!


----------



## 3WheelnGTi (Jan 19, 2008)

Interesting ... Do it!!! :thumbup:


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

At this point I would rather build the 3.6l, drop it in the R, then boost it


----------



## Urwrstntmare (Feb 22, 2011)

That's what I would do! :thumbup:


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

Damn pat you're on top of it before my phone loaded the page you had already replied lol :thumbup:


----------



## Urwrstntmare (Feb 22, 2011)

I had just come back from grabbin a coffee, the notification you responded just pinged when I walked in the room, timing is everything,lol. Got my coffee and a B, its a good brunch!


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

Right on buddy I'm sitting down to some huevos rancheros and a Marg! Good way to start the day  

I was surprised at how much attention this old thread picked up. We all know the R36 owns all haha


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

Side note! Found 100 octane pumps around the corner from my house  
Threw in 2.5gallons and a octane booster then topped it off with shell 91. The R is ripping now and it's still got a vac leak. Getting that fixed today then installing the Forge intake :thumbup:


----------



## Urwrstntmare (Feb 22, 2011)

dub_slug said:


> Right on buddy I'm sitting down to some huevos rancheros and a Marg! Good way to start the day
> 
> I was surprised at how much attention this old thread picked up. We all know the R36 owns all haha


 The R36 is at the top of this food chain for sure!


----------

